# HDA timeouts on booting after updating to 2.6.14

## g3n

I've been using kernel 2.6.12.5 for a while, it was working pretty nicely but yesterday i started to get error with my alsa-driver, and i decided to update to 2.6.14.

I did make oldconfig and used genkernel to compile 2.6.14.

When i boot into 2.6.14 i get an error when it's starting to load (about when you would get an error if you didnt compile reiserfs into the kernel and your system is in that fs).

It says 

HDA: 

and after about 10 seconds it write

timeout on hdxx.... time expire...

or something like that.

and repeat the message about every 10 seconds.

What can i do? where can i track that error?

What should i post to get somehelp about this?

--edited--

this is what i can copy (because it's before starting syslog)

```

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

sda: STXXXXX, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ICXXXXXXX, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request sizeL128KiB

hda: sectors.XXXX cylinders XXX

hda: cache flushes supported

hda: <4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff

dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff

dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff

dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff

dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0xff
```

----------

## sundialsvc4

It's a pure guess, but I suspect that the root cause of your problem lies somewhere in this dim recollection:

 *g3n wrote:*   

> When i boot into 2.6.14 i get an error when it's starting to load (about when you would get an error if you didn't compile reiserfs into the kernel and your system is in that fs).

 

I speculate that there is some essential part of "access to /dev/hdaXX" which involves a module that has not been correctly compiled into your kernel.  Perhaps the configuration inadvertantly specified it to be a loadable-module, and for whatever reason it's either "not there" or "not being loaded successfully by your initial-RAMdisk."  So everything just falls apart.  The system "times out" because it's "waiting for Godot." {*}

Reboot in your previous kernel, and repeat the process of building the kernel.  make oldconfig isn't perfect, and anyhow you've already done that, so use make menuconfig instead.  Look at what the new config options (as previously set-up by "oldconfig") actually are.  In particular, I want you to check the options for your disk drivers and your filesystems.  I am of the opinion that all disk-drivers, filesystems, network-cards, and video-support ought to be compiled right in to your kernel.

{* = obscure literary reference to a play by this title, in which Godot never shows up. }

----------

## g3n

 *sundialsvc4 wrote:*   

> It's a pure guess, but I suspect that the root cause of your problem lies somewhere in this dim recollection:
> 
>  *g3n wrote:*   When i boot into 2.6.14 i get an error when it's starting to load (about when you would get an error if you didn't compile reiserfs into the kernel and your system is in that fs). 
> 
> I speculate that there is some essential part of "access to /dev/hdaXX" which involves a module that has not been correctly compiled into your kernel.  Perhaps the configuration inadvertantly specified it to be a loadable-module, and for whatever reason it's either "not there" or "not being loaded successfully by your initial-RAMdisk."  So everything just falls apart.  The system "times out" because it's "waiting for Godot." {*}
> ...

 the options of the disk are in the device driver->ATA section?

this are the difference between the 2 configs, if you want me to write the config i can copy it:

```
kana src # diff config-2.6.14 config-2.6.12.5

3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.14

< # Thu Nov 10 12:18:44 2005

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.12.5

> # Thu Oct 20 21:11:08 2005

9d8

< CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

17d15

< CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

31d28

< # CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

42d38

< CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

87,88d82

< # CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

< CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

91,99d84

< CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

< CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

< CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

< # CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

< # CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

< CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

< CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

< # CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

< CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

107,108d91

< CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

< # CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

110,113d92

< # CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

< CONFIG_HZ_250=y

< # CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

< CONFIG_HZ=250

128a108,109

> CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

> CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

131d111

< # CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

136d115

< # CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

144a124

> CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

146a127

> CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

190a172

> CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

219,438d200

< # Networking

< #

< CONFIG_NET=y

<

< #

< # Networking options

< #

< CONFIG_PACKET=y

< CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

< CONFIG_UNIX=y

< CONFIG_XFRM=y

< CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

< CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

< CONFIG_INET=y

< # CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

< CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

< # CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

< # CONFIG_ARPD is not set

< # CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

< CONFIG_INET_AH=m

< CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

< CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

< CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

< CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

< CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

< # CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

< CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

<

< #

< # IP: Virtual Server Configuration

< #

< # CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

< CONFIG_IPV6=y

< CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

< CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

< CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

< CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

< CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

< CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

< CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

< CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

< # CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

<

< #

< # IP: Netfilter Configuration

< #

< CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DCCP is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

< # CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

< CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

< CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

<

< #

< # IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

< #

< # CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

< # CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

< # CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

< # CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL is not set

< CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

<

< #

< # DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

< #

< # CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

<

< #

< # SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

< #

< CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

< # CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

< # CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

< # CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

< # CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

< CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

< # CONFIG_ATM is not set

< # CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

< CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

< # CONFIG_DECNET is not set

< CONFIG_LLC=y

< # CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

< # CONFIG_IPX is not set

< # CONFIG_ATALK is not set

< # CONFIG_X25 is not set

< # CONFIG_LAPB is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

< # CONFIG_ECONET is not set

< # CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

< CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

< # CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

< CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

< CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

< CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

< CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

< # CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

< # CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

< # CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

< # CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

< CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

< CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

<

< #

< # Network testing

< #

< # CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

< # CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

< # CONFIG_IRDA is not set

< # CONFIG_BT is not set

< # CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

<

< #

450,454d211

< # Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

< #

< # CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

<

< #

530a288

> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

593d350

< # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

614d370

< # CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

627d382

< # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

642d396

< # CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

667d420

< # CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

672d424

< # CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

682d433

< CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

717d467

< # CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

732,734d481

< # CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

< # CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

< # CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

747c494,521

< # Network device support

---

> # Networking support

> #

> CONFIG_NET=y

>

> #

> # Networking options

> #

> CONFIG_PACKET=y

> CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

> CONFIG_UNIX=y

> CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

> CONFIG_INET=y

> # CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

> # CONFIG_ARPD is not set

> # CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

> CONFIG_INET_AH=m

> CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

> CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

> CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

> CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

> CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6=y

>

> #

> # IP: Virtual Server Configuration

748a523,697

> # CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

> CONFIG_IPV6=y

> CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

> CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

> CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

> CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

> CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

> CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

> CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

> CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

>

> #

> # IP: Netfilter Configuration

> #

> CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

> CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

> # CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

> CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

> CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

>

> #

> # IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

> #

> # CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

> CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

> CONFIG_XFRM=y

> CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

>

> #

> # SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

> #

> CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

> # CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

> # CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

> # CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

> # CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

> CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

> # CONFIG_ATM is not set

> # CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

> CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

> # CONFIG_DECNET is not set

> CONFIG_LLC=y

> # CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

> # CONFIG_IPX is not set

> # CONFIG_ATALK is not set

> # CONFIG_X25 is not set

> # CONFIG_LAPB is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

> # CONFIG_ECONET is not set

> # CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

>

> #

> # QoS and/or fair queueing

> #

> CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

> # CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

> CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

> CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

> CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

> CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

> # CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

> # CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

> # CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

> # CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

> CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

> CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

> # CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

>

> #

> # Network testing

> #

> # CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

> # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

> # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

> # CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

> # CONFIG_IRDA is not set

> # CONFIG_BT is not set

762,766d710

< # PHY device support

< #

< # CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

<

< #

773d716

< # CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

785d727

< # CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

805d746

< # CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

817,818d757

< # CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

< # CONFIG_SKGE is not set

827d765

< # CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

852d789

< # CONFIG_AIRO is not set

856d792

< # CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES is not set

864d799

< # CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

879,880d813

< # CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

< # CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

940a874

> # CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

941a876

> # CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X is not set

1010d944

< # CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

1012d945

< # CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

1016d948

< # CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

1020d951

< # CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

1053,1054d983

< # CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

< # CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

1108c1037

< # Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

---

> # Hardware Sensors Chip support

1110,1132c1039

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

< CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

< # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

<

< #

< # Dallas's 1-wire bus

< #

< # CONFIG_W1 is not set

<

< #

< # Hardware Monitoring support

< #

< CONFIG_HWMON=y

< CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

---

> CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

1137d1043

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

1139d1044

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

1157a1063

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

1160d1065

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

1163d1067

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

1166,1168d1069

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

< # CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

< # CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

1171c1072

< # Misc devices

---

> # Other I2C Chip support

1173c1074,1082

< # CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

---

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

> CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

> # CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

1176c1085,1090

< # Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

---

> # Dallas's 1-wire bus

> #

> # CONFIG_W1 is not set

>

> #

> # Misc devices

1177a1092

> # CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

1192d1106

< # CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

1251d1164

< # CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

1272d1184

< # CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

1335d1246

< # CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

1345c1256

< # CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

---

> # CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

1346a1258

> # CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

1379d1290

< # CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

1383d1293

< # CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

1385d1294

< # CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

1388,1389d1296

< # CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

1420,1427c1327,1350

< CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

< CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

< # CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

< CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

< # CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

< # CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

< CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

---

>

> #

> # USB Host-to-Host Cables

> #

> CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

> CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

> CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

> CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

> CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

> CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

> CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

>

> #

> # Intelligent USB Devices/Gadgets

> #

> CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

> CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

> CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

> CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

>

> #

> # USB Network Adapters

> #

> CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

1456d1378

< # CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

1460c1382

< # USB DSL modem support

---

> # USB ATM/DSL drivers

1479,1482d1400

< # SN Devices

< #

<

< #

1486,1487d1403

< # CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

< CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

1496d1411

< # CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

1512,1513c1427,1436

< # CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

< # CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

---

>

> #

> # XFS support

> #

> CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

> # CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

> # CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

> # CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

> CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

> CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

1515d1437

< CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

1520d1441

< # CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

1549a1471,1474

> CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

> # CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

> # CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

> # CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

1550a1476

> # CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

1554d1479

< # CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

1581d1505

< # CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

1587d1510

< CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

1598d1520

< # CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

1700c1622

< # CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

---

> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

1720d1641

< # CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

kana src #

```

----------

## omanca

I have the same problem. I started install gentoo kernel 2.6.14. on my new PC. I´m so new in gentoo and I began to thinking that I make a bug somewhere.    :Confused: 

----------

## omanca

Only disabling the onboard sound fix my problem.

----------

